# Installing programs from source to other folder



## deluxwww (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello!

I want to compile from source and compiled files to be copied on folder by my choice. I tried this


```
make install root=/tmp/outfiles
```

but this is wrong command.

Can you help me!

Sorry for bad English!

Thanks!


----------



## ale (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you talking about software from ports?


----------



## deluxwww (Jan 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Are you talking about software from ports?



Yes. I Stumble. Sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## deluxwww (Feb 1, 2009)

Any help me...


----------



## intr (Feb 1, 2009)

ports(7)

make install PREFIX=/tmp/outfiles


----------

